# What next overhead......



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Just lately we've had all sorts of WW2 stuff flying overhead - a week or so ago it was Dakota flying so low I could read the manufacture date on the tyres. 

So when I heard the sound of twin radials flying over today I was quite expecting a return visit.

But no it was something very different.................


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

That's the Catalina From Plane Sailing at Duxford.
Lovely elegant aeroplane from WW2.

Richard.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of Catalinas, they have quite a history on Lough Erne and a good many were scuttled there.


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

I lived for a couple of years overlooking Rushcutters Bay on Sydney Harbour. The twice weekly flying boat (Sunderland) service to and from Lord Howe island used to come in there. A dramatic sight! I suspect the service is long gone.

Dick


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Would like to see those flying boats again, takes me back so many years.

cabby


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Even stranger today a small fast jet with a very high tail surface - it was gone before I could get a good look at it but from a distance it looked a bit like the MiGs I used to dice with over Korea.

I didn't usually get to see the MiGs from behind, too manoeverable and fast for the old Sabre.

Anyone know if any MiGs are flying in the UK at the moment?


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

Found this.....

https://www.facebook.com/flightline...84504697907/10154098860507908/?type=1&theater

....................and whatever it was was heading straight for Duxford.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Stanner said:


> I didn't usually get to see the MiGs from behind, too manoeverable and fast for the old Sabre.
> 
> Anyone know if any MiGs are flying in the UK at the moment?


Don't know aout MiGs but there may be some Bears around - suggest you call Northwood - or better still GCHQ, as hopefully they will receive the orders to launch the sorties, before they are airborne.

When did you fly Sabres? and for whom?

Geoff


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

nicholsong said:


> When did you fly Sabres? and for whom?
> 
> Geoff


If I told you that I'd have to shoot you (down).

Like Barry, I don't like to talk about it.:wink2:


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

there has been two polish migs over here at the shows, 
Riat, Culdrose on thursday,
Misty


----------



## mistycat (Jan 28, 2014)

Ah you was on about an old mig 15
DOH
Misty


----------

